# Yuri Khukhrikov Ace, tells his story



## Jackson (Mar 10, 2007)

A.D. Did you fly during operational pauses?

The most intense activity was during operations. Then we flew a lot, but for that time was needed, and corresponding preparation. Crews, equipment were being prepared. During pauses between operations we flew anyway. Performed tactical missions. Of course, with smaller forces. We would be sent to support infantry or to destroy columns on the march. For example, Pokryshkin flew more than 500 sorties. Participated in 84 dogfights. Shot down 59 aircraft. I also have 84 combat sorties. But if you translate our effectiveness into money, I wouldn't be short of him. Be sure of that. Of course, ground attack pilots' hands are covered in blood up to the elbows. But it was our duty, and I think we did a first class job. Did everything we could. Well, and God didn't pass us by with "crosses".

ß Ïîìíþ -- I Remember


there are many other stories here, if you are looking for something specific let me know my " po Russki yasik" is good enough to maybe help you find it..

Then you can use an 'on line' translator for the rest


----------



## Udet (Mar 11, 2007)

Kolichestvo pobed Pokrishkina somniltelno, ono moglo bi bit namnogo menshe chem 59.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 11, 2007)

moget bit


----------



## Udet (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, ok, ok...mobet bit ya plojo virazilsya. Ij BILO menshe 59-ti...y tozhe samoe mozhno skazat pro Rechkalova y Kozheduba.


----------

